# anyone know a good music\ rhythm game?



## jan777 (May 23, 2008)

^for either the ds or psp 

something similar to dance dance revolution?

i dont like EBA


----------



## Twiffles (May 23, 2008)

PSPrevolution. (Stepmania for PSP)



(Yes, I'm alive people... >>)


----------



## jan777 (May 23, 2008)

tnx


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (May 26, 2008)

Did you dislike EBA because of the music? If so then you would be better off with Ouendan 1+2. Here are some other rhythm games that I didn't really like though:
Kira Kira Music Hour
Ontamarama
Daigasso Band Brothers


Consider reading this too:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=70875


----------



## jan777 (May 26, 2008)

i didnt really like it for its gameplay

but thanks for the answer


----------



## aki_yoh (May 26, 2008)

Only one word for psp : Patapon!!!


----------



## Kaos (May 26, 2008)

For PSP there's DJ Max Portable and DJ Max Portable 2.

It's basically DDR with buttons.


----------



## anusorn (May 26, 2008)

Elite Beat Agents or Ontamarama are both good for DS


----------



## santorix10 (May 26, 2008)

Rhythm Tengoku.


----------



## 4ppleseed (May 26, 2008)

Beats for PSP?


----------



## Awdofgum (May 26, 2008)

I don't see why you would want to play a rhythm game on a DS and PSP.
I've always thought they were meant to be played on a big screen so you can show off your skills 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wait for Guitar Hero: On Tour, It just might be interesting even though you would have to fork out $50


----------



## jan777 (May 26, 2008)

yeah i m waiting

im already loving frets on fire 

i really want to play guitar hero on wii but i cant find any here


----------



## Endogene (May 26, 2008)

try out audiosurf, its a pc game though but if you enjoy rhythm games you have to try it 
there is a demo on their site:

http://www.audio-surf.com/


----------



## anime_junkie (May 26, 2008)

How has Gitaroo Man Lives not been mentioned yet? Best music game ever.


----------



## deathfisaro (May 26, 2008)

For DS:
Ontamara - if you like DDRish games, but this has some EBAish element in there too.
Taiko no Tatsujin 1/2 - I love this, so does my girlfriend

For PSP:
DJMAX 1+2 (DJMAX 2 has superior systems, and it supports Link Disc feature which allows you to use DJMAX 2 system on DJMAX 1 songs, but unless you have both UMDs get the combined one and use CWCHEAT. DJMAX is basically Beatmania.)
Taiko no Tatsujin Portable 1/2 - Again, Taiko game. PSP version has downloadable songs too.
Parappa the Rapper - May take a while to get used to the system but it's fun overall.


----------



## jan777 (May 27, 2008)

well ive decided to give quendan a 2nd chanece and i think i like it better then before


----------



## distorted.freque (May 27, 2008)

jan777 said:
			
		

> well ive decided to give quendan a 2nd chanece and i think i like it better then before



I definitely like the second Oeundan(sp?) game a lot better than the others. The rhythm was much faster and the songs were definitely way better. It was more of a challenge for me than EBA and the first game.


----------



## PizzaPasta (May 31, 2008)

Have you played Rhythm Tengoku? I know it's for GBA but it's a lot of fun.


----------



## GameSoul (Jun 1, 2008)

Ever try Draglade? It's for Ds, a fighting game and music game mixed together. You perform beat combos in the middle of battles.


----------



## R2DJ (Jun 8, 2008)

You don't like EBA. I suggest Ouendan. I've heard about Draglade being a rhythm beat-em-up but I haven't tried it...


----------



## PizzaPasta (Jun 9, 2008)

Mother 3? It has rythym based battles (not really) eh... I'll shut up now.


----------



## Mazor (Jun 9, 2008)

Audiosurf.


----------



## Trolly (Jun 9, 2008)

I think everyone's mentioned all the good rhythm games so far.
Though there are a couple more I can think of off the top of my head.
Game Melody Oratorio 1/2 (the DS homebrew games)
and
Osu!
Osu! is just a PC version of EBA where people can create custom songs. What Frets on Fire is to Guitar Hero basically.


----------



## canx13 (Aug 16, 2009)

guitaroo man


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 16, 2009)

Parappa is a really good classic if you have a PS1 or PSP

Um Jammer Lammy is underrated but just as good.

Idolmaster SP is your best bet for the PSP

Elite Beat Agents is good for a DS game.

Also try Korg-10


----------



## luke_c (Aug 18, 2009)

Rhythm Heaven
Korg DS-10
Elite Beat Agents
All for DS


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 18, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Parappa is a really good classic if you have a PS1 or PSP
> 
> Um Jammer Lammy is underrated but just as good.
> 
> ...


KORG isn't a real game, but a music composer. It's like a real KORG keyboard, but on the DS.


----------



## mayhem366 (Aug 18, 2009)

Rock band unplugged for PSP is good, trouble is, you need a fast memory stick or load it via USB to play (a backup that is of course) else the game stutters.


----------



## Radio (Sep 24, 2009)

There's a few Beatmania games for the Game Boy Color which work great with a GB emu.  There's also several Pop n Music games for GB Color.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Sep 24, 2009)

i would recommend ryth paradise, i would say it's the best ds rythm game outside of japan:.
and whats about the 'boogie' game from ea? didn't play it - but its also rythm/

p.s. whats EBA


----------



## malkyah (Sep 30, 2009)

Maybe Dance Dance Revolution or Mario paint. Both have music software, rhythms, and musical scores at their disposal.


----------



## Hardkaare (Sep 30, 2009)

Old thread...


----------



## eine (Sep 30, 2009)

rhythm tengoku/heaven gold for the DS is really good.

Although IMO, rhythm tengoku on the GBA is alot better that its successor. The drum simulator was far better than the guitar sim on R T/H Gold.


----------

